
Can China build an anti-U.S. alliance? - rbanffy
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/can-china-build-an-anti-us-alliance/2018/07/05/2e707e82-808c-11e8-bb6b-c1cb691f1402_story.html
======
pbarnes_1
The US is building an anti-US alliance.

~~~
bovermyer
...you're not wrong.

~~~
ksec
Everything falling into China's hand.

------
canada_dry
China has the long term discipline that the US (and most Western countries)
lack.

A key example that can help with this kind of alliance: their 'silk road' for
the 21st century...

[http://www.businessinsider.com/what-is-belt-and-road-
china-i...](http://www.businessinsider.com/what-is-belt-and-road-china-
infrastructure-project-2018-1)

~~~
grouseway
The US plays geopolitics very well regardless of who is in office. It's one of
the reasons why you guys are the dominant force in the world. If anything,
China is emulating the US.

To your example, seems like the real goal of the silk road is suckering
nations into huge debts that they cannot hope to repay with massive
concessions in case of default. Creation of client states is a key to American
domination and the Chinese will emulate it with even more zeal.

~~~
kevin_b_er
That's in part due to the civil service, which could continue to engage in
skillful geopolitics irrespective of current office-holders, because of the
workhorse of skilled employees with loyalty to country rather than an
administration. That has changed. Now the civil service is the "deep state"
which must be eliminated and/or controlled. Except to see a reduction in US
geopolitical skill due to this political attack upon the civil service.

------
whatyoucantsay
The bigger question is, _Can China build any alliance_? Thus far, the one and
only country in the world China has seen fit to form an actual alliance with
is North Korea, but those relations are strained. At the moment, the PRC has
territorial disputes with over a dozen neighbours.

Does China have good relations with _any_ nearby country?

~~~
bad_ramen_soup
China has great relations with Pakistan. Perhaps not necessarily people-to-
people relations, but certainly gov-to-gov.

------
elygre
Trump can, so I’d assume China can, too.

